# Xbox One?



## Smokenpassout (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone with Xbox One add me xXDroluvaxX


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought debit card like a general card I forgot it was your cc


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 2, 2015)

How Fucking weird. RIU posted something I was intending to text elsewhere.


Anyway xboxone is fun. My whole family uses mine from Netflix to Internet browsing


----------



## mouse1818 (May 30, 2015)

I got Xbox one but I only have one game GTA 5 and I only play it when I'm smoking. Pm me if you ever want to play.
Gtag: ktrop14


----------



## RedRick (Oct 21, 2015)

Xbox one all the way. 
Although PS4 is good. I prefer xbox one, especially the controller


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 21, 2015)

just so u know.. you can be located based on your xbox one name.. by other people.. gaming ports are super easy to hack.. so if someone wanted they could rob. or get you busted about 100% easier.. that's why this shit isn't allowed on most forums......!!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 21, 2015)

thanks for the heads up man!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

MOTHERF*CKING HALO 5 COMES OUT IN A WEEK!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 21, 2015)

i'm playing witcher 3, good shit


----------



## RedRick (Oct 22, 2015)

JointOperation said:


> just so u know.. you can be located based on your xbox one name.. by other people.. gaming ports are super easy to hack.. so if someone wanted they could rob. or get you busted about 100% easier.. that's why this shit isn't allowed on most forums......!!!!!


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

Halo 5..best game ever.

Just sayin


----------



## RedRick (Nov 25, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Halo 5..best game ever.
> 
> Just sayin


AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

JointOperation said:


> just so u know.. you can be located based on your xbox one name.. by other people.. gaming ports are super easy to hack.. so if someone wanted they could rob. or get you busted about 100% easier.. that's why this shit isn't allowed on most forums......!!!!!


I NEVER play online at home. EVER.


----------



## Madagascar (Dec 21, 2015)

Magzbx 
COD BO3
Madden
2k16
Gta5


----------

